# Goodyear Duratrac Vs Silent Armor - My Results



## Captain Jack's Crew

I just wanted to take the time to let everyone know my personal experience with both of these tires. Last month I switched the tires on my 07 Tundra from the crap Bridge-stone Dueler H/T's to the new Goodyear Duratrac offered in in a LT275/70/18, I put 800 miles on these tires noting that they had a lot of tread block flex. When driving aggressively I activated my stability control very frequently; which before I had never set it off. I hooked up the TT and set out for a test run and to my disappointment; my results with sway and the rocky horse, were only slightly better than with the non LT OEM tire. So I contacted the Goodyear Rep and he agreed to swap the tires. After speaking with him at length we agreed on Wrangler Silent Armor's in LT275/70/18; he stated that he had good reports from these tires. We swapped the tires and immediately I could tell these tires were 100% more stable. We just returned from a camping trip towing the TT and let me tell you; there is no comparison! The Silent Armor's are incredible! No Sway, No Rocky Horse, No white knuckles! The truck and the TT felt 100% stable in every driving situation I had last week. I drove interstate, city four lanes and back road 2 lane twisties, I couldn't stop smiling! I had no idea what a difference a good set of LT tires could do. Both tires have the ability to range in pressure from 35-80psi for different weight loads. Using the load charts I received here, I didn't require an increase in pressure, I kept them at 35psi and they road great!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

Thanks for the info. I've always had good luck with Michelin but I'm thinking of Goodyear for my next trailer tire.








Brian


----------



## Carey

Thanks for the info. If you ever tow where its really hot, you might want to check tire temps.. 35psi would worry me, but if it works then cool..

Ive heard good things about the silent armor tires too..

Glad you got it worked out!

Carey


----------



## rames90

Thanks for posting your results, I've been considering changing out my tires and 2 of the options I've looked into are the Goodyear Duratrac's and Silent Armor's. Now I can eliminate one more option.

I'm still considering going from 18" to 20" rims on my '09 F350 and either the Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor's or BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A's. I have AT T/A's on my Yukon and they seem really stable. Moving from 18" to 20" rims and keeping the same outer tire diameter should help with "sailing" I get from the stock 18" rims with Continental AT's as well.


----------



## Sayonara

Glad it all worked out for ya!! I have had Silent Armors on 2 vehicles and really liked them!
Your review will definitely help a lot of people!!


----------



## Shizon

Great information; I have an 07 Tundra DC and am looking to change tires in the next couple of months. I'll check the local shops.
Sean


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew

Just to add the Goodyear S/A's in 275/70/18's list for $279 a tire, TireRack had them for $229 a tire, my local Goodyear Shop sold them to me for $178 a tire!!!! out the door tax, alignment check, balance and mount $804. So shop around!!!


----------



## goforet

I've had the Good Year Silent Armour going into my 3rd year now. I love these tires and actually purchased the tire when I was hauling my Coleman Utah trailer. This year I upgraded to the Outback 23KRS and though a little different in hauling since I'm still new at this, these tires have been great. I did one thing this trip(which I'm on now), which was bump up the pressure to 45 psi, though a little more road noise when not hooked up, they have been performing outstanding.

I also find the tread wear is great.


----------



## goforet

Also forgot to mention that the tires I purchased had heavier ply sidewalls also which I was told by the Goodyear Dealer help with the load.


----------



## Scooter

My Bridgestone Dueller AT's rock!!!

I was torn between Silent Armor and the Duellers when I made my Purchase for the F-250. 
After much research I chose Duellers. It's good to know , no matter what I would 
have selected between the two - it would have been a good choice.


----------



## Duanesz

I got the silent armors on my f-150. Great tire in the snow. But I have been having balance issues I have 16000 mi on them now and this is the third time going back for balance. I first had them done a little late with about 10000 miles on them ( it was shaking the truck bad) Took the truck back to discount tire re balanced them and no more shake. Then 3000 miles later truck is shaking again (take it back re do them shaking gone) Well last week go on a trip truck is shaking bad above 75mph. This time I take it back and ask for the manager. He tells me that he balanced them himself and to bring it back in 3000mi if there out more than a 1/4 ounce we will send them back to goodyear. I dont drive this truck all that much and not to much highway driving above 70mph. Most of the time when I go on the highway I am pulling the camper so I dont see those kind of speeds alot. I really like the tires besides this issue.

Duane


----------

